# Growth Rings



## Nobody (Feb 23, 2010)

Forgive the ignorance but what is a Growth Ring?From what I've heard,it's some while outline along the ridge surrounding the scutes?Could anyone out there please describe or explain what a Growth Ring is to me?How does it look?Any photos would be a big help?
Thanks.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 23, 2010)

A growth ring is a lighter shade of the shell around the pleural scutes. Sometimes it will go all the way around then it will fade into the shell colour. Its quite noticable when you have young growing torts. They appear as the Tort grows.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 23, 2010)

Picture please?


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know how to explain it technically and correctly. Where's EJ?! or one of our other scientific types?
Basically, its the concentric circles that form each scute. Every "growth period" forms a new. larger "circle" surrounding the previous ones. The older they are the more "growth" rings there are.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 23, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I don't know how to explain it technically and correctly. Where's EJ?! or one of our other scientific types?
> Basically, its the concentric circles that form each scute. Every "growth period" forms a new. larger "circle" surrounding the previous ones. The older they are the more "growth" rings there are.



Can they be removed?
Thanks.


----------



## gyang333 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nobody said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to explain it technically and correctly. Where's EJ?! or one of our other scientific types?
> ...




growth rings? no. that's a part of their shell. If you think it takes away from the shell's beauty, well, that's a shame because in my opinion, it just adds to the characteristics of the tortoise, and who he/she is.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2010)

They tend to wear down and smooth out in wild tortoises and captives that burrow a lot. Is this what you meant by removed? As far as intentionally removing them, no. I would not recommend any method of attempting this.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 23, 2010)

"concentric circles"? And you think your not the scientific type? Lol Thanks for the info and kewl picture Roachman!


----------



## mr.tortoise (Feb 24, 2010)

so its like a tree in a way right?


----------



## Annieski (Feb 24, 2010)

It is very much like the rings in a tree. For different species, it is demonstrated in different ways. In humans. the same area is called growth plates. It allows us to become our adult height and bone mass. Once the growth process is complete, this area becomes hardened like the rest of the bone.


----------

